# Migration started yet?



## Islander44 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm heading up next week to the top of the state. Are there any snows moving into ND yet?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Not many, I talked to a friend who ranches about 500 miles NW of ND and he said the crops are about half harvested and the geese are thick there. It will take some damn cold weather to chase them away from the abundant food up there.


----------



## Phone Guy (Sep 4, 2008)

I was in Western Saskatchwan last week. Saw hundreds of thousands of snows headed South. The migration was really pushing. We were about 300 miles North of the border. I would say that 90 percent of the crops were out in the area we hunted. The combines were going around the clock until the wet weather hit.
Not sure were all of those birds ended up. Our group of 3 took 130 of them. Not bad but not great. 
On a side note I would say only 10 percent of the snows we shot were juvie birds. I am pretty sure that kept our numbers of decoying birds to a minimum. Smart old buggers they are. 
We did see batches of Snows around the Regina area on the way home. A couple more days of North winds and cold weather and they will be in the states. Forcast for the rest of this week and early next week should push some birds further South.
Good Luck.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Everyone south of the border should be getting migrators today!!!!

Who knows where they will stop with this system?


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Should be snows in SD tonight. More strings of them were showing up tonight mixed in with specks and canadas where I was hunting. Nothing has been stopping - nothing!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

hunting a field in the morning with 500 honks and 50 snows and 5000 ducks! post up results in the mornin! we should be seeing lots of snows tomorrow!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Saw a ton of migrators move in today and about twice as many hunters migrate in as well....tis the season


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

pulled in town this morning about 3 and heard constant geese flying overhead. nice to hear specks around..hopefully they will stick around a few.


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

my bud and i shot 11 snows and a speck today in pretty much a small blizzard


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Birds did not migrate as heavy today as yesterday where I was at. More birds were leaving area than arriving. Limited out on specks! Snows were around in am and nothing tonight.

Was very surprised at the few amount of waterfowl hunters, but it was pheasant opener.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

snowbus said:


> Was very surprised at the few amount of waterfowl hunters.


 

we must have been hunting in WAY opposite directions!


----------



## Dunk221999 (Sep 11, 2002)

No kidding!

The number of Geese in our area has quadrupled since Thursday October 8, 2009. Also, a huge push of divers. Some new mallards, not a ton.

The challenge is the amount of water availible for them to choose from.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

small amounts of snow, canadians, and ducks starting to show up in nebraska.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Nebraska - wow. Also heard Arkansas had some show up. Guess it was a bit of a flyover for those that chose to wing it south from SK/MB.


----------



## jsobolik0103 (Oct 11, 2009)

Islander44 said:


> I'm heading up next week to the top of the state. Are there any snows moving into ND yet?





> I just came back from Saskatchewan yesterday after a very cold snowy hunt. The birds left Friday night and when I got to Souri Nd Iseen thousands of them all the way to Cando. :beer:


----------

